# Taoiseach "wouldn't rule out" prosecution of bankers over tracker mortgage scandal



## haveaniceday (30 Nov 2018)

I think its time to start this conversation - Going through all my documentation and research I believe I could point to individuals who would appear to have behaved inappropriately - If that's so easy for me imagine what the CBI have access to?


----------



## noproblem (30 Nov 2018)

Well, I think we all know one individual who was strongly suspected as being a "bucko", but when all was said and done the same said "Bucko" was found ???????? So, getting on to your assumption on certain individuals and what information the CBI might have? What do you reckon they have that no one else has and that they can prove in a court of law with no doubt at all attached?


----------



## moneymakeover (1 Dec 2018)

Is the best option to just name and shame?

It's probably possible to identify the individuals but to prove anything almost impossible.

In business circles I think identification and disqualification from being company directors best option.

I would say the culprits are mostly gone from their banks.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (1 Dec 2018)

haveaniceday said:


> Going through all my documentation and research I believe I could point to individuals who would appear to have behaved inappropriately -



Really? Great. It's actually not that hard to find the address of your local Garda station, but here it is in case you need it.

https://www.garda.ie/en/Contact-Us/

Do let us know when the case comes to court. 

Brendan


----------



## haveaniceday (1 Dec 2018)

Well Brendan - if you have 1,000's of people in EBS who were denied returning to their tracker rate after going on a fixed rate - even though this was the contract they signed up to - I hardly think its very hard to find out who came up with the idea and signed off on going with that policy of denying people their tracker rates - and they did this for years - hardly hard at all??


----------



## haveaniceday (1 Dec 2018)

also brendan - have a look at this


see attached

from the EBS website in November 2007

Have a look - there is no option on this application form to apply for a SVR - its is simply not there - the only option is for the tracker
so how are so many customers from ebs from this time period on 'variable base rate' mortgages - what ebs have now decided to call Svrs

what has happened to bank customers is still happening - the banks are not even at this stage playing fair

what else but a far far stronger tactic will work here?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (1 Dec 2018)

You are implying criminal behaviour. 

You have very strong evidence for it apparently. 

I have no doubt that the Central Bank will refer it to the Garda. 

But just in case, why don't you do it yourself?  

Brendan


----------



## odyssey06 (1 Dec 2018)

It's hardly the Taoiseach's call though is it? I suppose he doesn't care about parliamentary procedures so separation of powers not an issue for him either...


----------



## Brendan Burgess (1 Dec 2018)

odyssey06 said:


> It's hardly the Taoiseach's call though is it?



Not only is it not his call, it's quite likely that such comments would reduce the chances of success of any prosecution. 

Politicians should stay silent on these issues. 

Mary Harney made similar comments in the past 
https://www.independent.ie/irish-news/cjh-trial-prejudiced-by-harneys-jail-call-26254819.html

Brendan


----------



## cremeegg (1 Dec 2018)

Brendan Burgess said:


> Mary Harney made similar comments in the past
> https://www.independent.ie/irish-news/cjh-trial-prejudiced-by-harneys-jail-call-26254819.html



Ah now, don't be having a go at poor Mary, sure she knew no better.


----------



## moneymakeover (2 Dec 2018)

What will be discovered by the central bank investigation?

Will it be discovered not only were the banks to blame but also

Central bank
Government
Ecb


----------

